# Bow Tech in trouble????



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yet ANOTHER internet rumor that will do nothing but cause a flame war.

Before this goes any further, tell us who your "reliable source" is and what his position in the archery business is. How would he have access to such confidential information?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Who told you that? A PSE dealer? What could they possibly run up a $600K royalties tab for?


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

yah know what???

Unless your reliable source is Pete or Kevin......just Zip it!

This kind of crap is just useless information that causes nothing but grief.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

If you are not sitting in on any Bowtech Board meetings or PSE Board meetings you are still getting rumors and second hand info. I played a game when I was a kid. Everyone sat in a circle one person wispered to another person beside him a sentence and by time it came back to the start it didn't even resemble the original sentence. By time it was at the third person it was different. 
At work people say if you haven't herd a rumor by 9:00 am start one. I herd Alpine is having problems, or was it Forge, maybe it was Onida, no,no,no it was Darton and Hoyt with the cam1/2, I am guessing now it was CSS.
Maybe there should be a watch dog company to let the consumer know what is happening. We may never get a streight answere from any company ask some Enron investors. 
We need to here all things and take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

if they owe that much money or were planing on selling out why wuld they have just moved to a larger production space....


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

The archery dealer I am referring to has the only AR34 in the country right now.Took it home from the ATA show.The conversation came about as a result of a test shoot with the AR34 and a comparison with it in my mind of the BowTech Patriot that I used to own. BowTech was a shooting choice for me until I heard that little tidbit.

Tap, a Bowtech company executive who shall remain nameless assured me just a few months ago that there was NO WAY Bowtech was going to manufacture a twin cam bow. Guess what? He flat out lied to me.His prerogative? You bet! My Prerogative? You bet! I am a professional archer and I hear stupid rumors all the time. This one took me by surprise and apparently it is in the courts right now. If everybody were to ZIP IT as you put it, we wouldn`t have any info except the propaganda put out by the various bow companies,ALL of them! I don`t have access to the boardrooms of Pete or Kevin`s respective companies and I don`t expect to in the near future. Time will tell if this is just another "flame" rumor or the sad truth. Just passing along information to my archey brotherhood that I deem pretty darn reliable!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx, funny the "info" came as the result of a "test shoot", steering you away from the BowTech. DUH? Who's the exec? Why protect him? Funny he would tell you "just a few months ago" they would in "NO WAY .... manufacture a twin cam bow". Here's a little "rumor" for ya, they've been doing it all along.
I just looked at a pic of the AR bow. Are you sure PSE doesn't owe BowTech the 600K? 
I know, you started this thread to get BowTech more press. Thanks.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*600,000.00*

Lets see if we can figure this out for them. If they sell 3000 bows and make 200.00 per bow that should keep them going? Looks like a company on the rise? Maybe we should be asking about stocks? Sounds like a problem I could use in my life. (LOL)


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Funny..... I heard a rumor that I was going to be IBO shooter of the year this year and I was going to be a Hoyt staff shooter shooting there new GrndzerTec 44"ata 9"bh and shoots 1100fps.


----------



## Mike in Conn. (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't know where you get your "info", if its from the same person who told you about them not making a dual cam I'd say he works for Walmart not Bowtech. They have always made a dual cam, further more how long ago was that conversation, they released info about their 2003 line up in Oct. 

This all sounds like BS and should not be deemed credible.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

pdq 50h,
Meant to say dual cam Patriot bow. He told me the VFT technology did not lend itself well to dual cam applications. I know they have been making twin cam bows all along. Am I protecting the Exec? From who pray tell? You guys gonna crucify him with your awesome wit? Who said I was being" steered" away from Bow tech, were you there? The dealer in question was going to pick up the Bow Tech line until he heard this.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You might not think that this applies to you, but whenever you pass along rumors of this type, it hurts people. Bowtech lost a dealership because "someone said...". 

It's not a lot different than if you posted "I heard from a reliable source that [name an archer on this forum] was a child molester. It's in the courts right now." Then you pass off any responsibility by saying "just passing along information".

If you have a "reliable source", name him so we can decide if there's any truth to it. By the way, an unnamed "archery dealer" is hardly a "reliable source". 

Otherwise, as TAP says, zip it.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

grndzer, no way dude!! 1100fps? Can`t wait to pass on that infoWOW!!!!!! See.......we are having fun now.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx, so where did the dealer get his information from? I would never hazzard to guess it came from ???.

"deadx, funny the "info" came as the result of a "test shoot", steering you away from the BowTech." Guess I should have written it this way. "deadx, funny the "info" came as the result of a "test shoot", steering you away from the BowTech?" And no, I wasn't there. But we do have to rely on your "info", and it seems faulty.

You were typing as I was. So is that all you're doing here? Having fun?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Stash, nice handle! Hope it doesn`t refer to what I think it does.
NO, I won`t zip it! We aren`t talking about child molesters here but we are talking about bow companies that could be in trouble that could have repercussions on their shooters not to mention the industry as a whole. Stranger things have happened and if folks on the forum don`t want to hear it ......fine. I hope it is not true myself. We need competition among the various manufacturers to get the best equipment in the world. I know great people in the Bow Tech organization and I certainly wouldn`t want to see them adversely affected. I shoot a Hoyt myself and have been for years, in competition. Not trying to start another stupid, nasty rumor to hurt people.This report has a weight of validity behind it and I thought folks would like to know after all the hype of the ATA show. Some of the bow reports coming out of the show weren`t obviously biased,? huh.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

"This report has a weight of validity behind it..."

What does that mean? 

"Some of the bow reports coming out of the show weren`t obviously biased,? huh.

Where does this fit in here?

This type of rumor is becoming all too common, lately. Someone comes on here talking badly about BowTech, just trying to "protect" the brotherhood. No thanks.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Deja Vu all over again!

In 2000 after bowtech had been around a while, a regional sales rep for a major archery company was in a local shop. The dealer was thinking about picking up bowtech because he liked mine. The sales rep proceeds to tell the local dealer about a big lawsuit his company had against BT and they would probably shut them down, etc, etc, 

Well the local dealer decides against bowtech, the lawsuit was a huge, steaming, pile of B.S. and when I mentioned this on the company's forum (not gonna say which company) I get kicked off.

Sounds like they are up to their old tricks.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

5oh,
Do you shoot a BowTech? Is that why you are taking this personally? The archery brotherhood doesn`t need" protection" it needs information. We all like being informed. I personally would like to shoot the Pro 40 Dually in competition. It is a SWEET bow with the best grip I have ever felt.... period. But if this rumor, if we are going to call it that, is true, what kind of a relationship can I build with a company that is willing to tell a professional archer a little white lie about a production model and then maybe is going to be in serious trouble as far as future development of the bow line is concerned? See my point? I said I was a "professional" archer. I have made a serious commitment that costs me a lot of time, money and good old fashioned sweat! I like reliable information so if anybody believable can jump in here and dispel this "rumor" please do so.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow!, where is bigGP and Thunderstruck on this one? They could have a hay day on this new developement. I'd bet neither one of those guys would leave their computers for days, gleefully typing their little fingers off. Hey, come to think about it, I haven't seen anything from ole bigGP lately! DeadX are you sure you're not bigGP? only 20 posts and registered in August. I remember bigGP in one post where bigGP said that he had to run because he had 3 computers going! Cyber-split personality or maybe one of BowTech's very frustrated competitors? LOL LOL !!
BowTech.... Shortening Space and Time


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*If we stop!*

Answering this thread it will die! This guy keeps using the word 'professional' in his posts and it is killing me.

He's a bonehead...a professional bonehead!

Give the execs name or banish thyself to never never land!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

With being a "professional" archer comes alot of commitment and with that comes alot of responsibility.
The responsibility I'm talking about is being responsible enough to keep rumor from infecting the general population. 
If you don't know it is true for a FACT, dont pass it along to a group like this one.
This garbage has gone on since I have been on here, believe whatever you'd like but its all a bunch of bunk unless Kevin told you something other than he told me. He certainly wouldn't tell me and I'm sure he didn't tell you.

Have a nice professional day.
Jon


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx, yes I shoot BowTechs, though not professionally. If you term calling you out taking it prersonally; well I guess I do. This does smack of earlier BowTech bashes. I considered what WWAG had to say. Have you recently moved east?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Lonewolf, I think I understand why you are "lone". " Professional bonehead" must be your area of expertise. "Professional archer" is mine.I am certain this is why most professional archers stay off the regular forums to the extent they do. Seems if you use the "pro" word, some lone wolf will snipe at you and call you names from a keyboard a thousand miles away.I will explain this to you in words I hope you can understand. There are some " niceties" to be observed in the professional world and dropping a name so some moron can satisfy his curiosity is definitely NOT one of them. Go soak your head!


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Funny how not so long ago there was a post that BT owed WC a lot of money and that WC was never going to sign another contract with BT and 2 weeks later a contract was signed for 15k WC strings.This is just the same A Rumour and nothing but a rumour.
I am sure that if all this was true then BT would not have released the bows they have for this year.

All this BS just gets boring.

See ya all in TX next week end for the winternationals.

You wont miss me I am the funny talking guy who will be shooting a Dually Pat and proudly wearing my BowTech cap.


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

It's bull******************** rumours like this one that are 90% of the reason I can't get a Bowtech bow here in Australia. Shop owners considering a Bowtech dealership read this crap and can't help being a little put off by it. 
If anyone is going to post rumours, give some credible references to go with it, or just keep it to yourself.

FATMAN


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

See even when I am not here you still poke at me.gimp you can kiss my you know what! I never... get this NEVER started a damn rumor about BowTech. You guys get your panties in such a wad its crazy. DeadX came on here saying he heard a rumor and you guys jumped him like he said it. Yes I have made post in reguards to BowTech but I never said they were a bad bow. Guys sorry if this offends you but this is mostly to gimp.This makes 3 time he has "called" me out. BTW gimp would it be a saafe bet that I could blame all the FORD rollovers on you? I am not on this computer any more so than you gimp so find a new person to play with, Because I can post with you all day long. Again sorry to the other guys for having to read this. gimp let the ball fall were it may.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Please re-read deadx's first post. He did not ssay he "heard a rumor". He said he "heard from a reliable source", and stated something as if it were a fact.

Now if someone hears a rumor and posts "I heard such and such from this particular source, and was wondering if anyone could confirm or deny", that's one thing, just asking for information, which nobody can object to. That's what these forums are for.

But to post something so controversial as fact without proof or confirmation, that's just causing trouble, and it's not appreciated.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Oh it is Steve B. You still using the turbo nocks?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Ouch! no you cannot blame all the Turd rollovers on me because I work for Goodyear. Then again you might blame me for being responsible for the motors running with Goodyear belts and hose. But you can blame me for the John Deere rollover that caused my handle on this site and the general lack of tollerance for the B.S. I read here.  Don't go away mad, just go away!


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*Whooooaaa!!!!*

You guys take this crap way too personal! This is an ARCHERY forum, one that has topics about ARCHERY MANUFACTURERS! And, if someone wants to inform others of some info. that has come his/her way, it is his/her perogative! It is a free country. I'm not trying to defend anyone here, but I know how it is when a person posts something they heard and then gets bashed for it. Give me a freakin' break people!!! I posted something in a year or 2 ago on another forum about Hopkins going to Bear/Jennings. Needless to say, I heard it for that one. Well, a couple months went by and guess what...he designed the grandmaster for that company and was going to be a pro staffer until Mathews put up more money than Jennings could afford(I wonder why). 

I like to hear industry news, whether rumor or fact, simply to here the validations of those who "think" they know it! Besides, how many of you who are defending BowTech know everything that is going on over there. Do you think Kevin and John are going to tell you guys everything?? HELL NO! Do you think Pete Shepley went aound saying "Hey everyone, we have some kick-*************** bows that coming out that are going to be seperate from the PSE line-we will call them AR bows"??? HELL NO! He shocked everyone just a few weeks ago with the new line and guess what it did for him-it was the talk of the ATA.

My point is this: No one knows diddly about squat! Unless you are some big exec. for one of these companies.

Hope I didn't piss anyone off, but I get tired of the whining people on this board. Besides, these Martin boys are loving this!
Just kidding.

Jonathan


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

gimp.. Thanks for the belts that keep me going and sorry to hear that the DEERE got away from ya But come on after all I posted what was B.S.? What was I wrong on?Other than the free rest thing I stated ( I blame that on Ma BELL) what was soooo B.S.? Yes I did have words with Kevin for that I do not apologize. Thats between me and him or was. The only thing I stated about was the shoot challenge.If that was a bash then I do apologize, but then again it happened so go figure I was way off on that. But if you talk to BowTech about they have their story and if you talk to Mathews they have their own little story to. So whos right? Who cares ? I dont, neither do you ( or aleast I dont think you do) gimp if I take your post toward me the wrong way I apologize , some times its hard to see where a guy is coming from sometimes on here.


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*Pro's*



deadx said:


> *Lonewolf, I think I understand why you are "lone". " Professional bonehead" must be your area of expertise. "Professional archer" is mine.I am certain this is why most professional archers stay off the regular forums to the extent they do. Seems if you use the "pro" word, some lone wolf will snipe at you and call you names from a keyboard a thousand miles away.I will explain this to you in words I hope you can understand. There are some " niceties" to be observed in the professional world and dropping a name so some moron can satisfy his curiosity is definitely NOT one of them. Go soak your head! *


It seems to me that there are many 'professional' archers that frequent this board and conduct themselves such. Be assured of two thing my dim witted no-arrow throwing RAMBO wannbe:

1) I too aspire to join the ranks of the Pro's. But that means more than paying extra entry fees to compete in the division labeled Pro. Which I would guarantee is the category you fall into!

2) Make no doubt. I am far from a thousand mile away guy. I seek to sacriifce no ones feelings to further any cause I may have and go out of my way to be nice. Contrary to your comments, YOU are the one with suspect information that CANNOT be substantiated. YOU are hiding behind the keyboard my hapless friend. I am willing to give home phone and address and we could discuss this like old fashioned men of yester-year.

Oh ya....wear that cute little headband like in your picture..if you can't find it..I know a hundred cherries like you who buy theirs at wwww.weekendwarriorsrus.com.

Have a happy day!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Here's the shop he got his info from. Two Bears pro shop in Springfield, IL. Since he was talking about the guy getting the AR-34 here and here


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Stash ,You were right I reread it and I didnt see that the first time. Ian or anyone else know of this 2 Bears ? Looks like that shop might have shoot itself in the foot


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Nope don't know anything. Just making an assumption based on his posting. Here and at pse forums. But there must be others on this message board that goes to that shop. No I don't think the shop has shot itself in the foot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

The fact is that Bow Tech is NOT lisenced with Bear under the Mathews patent to produce the one cam when all the other companies are. It is only a matter of time. If companies want to make products in any industry they have to pay the royalties. The problem is that the amount builts up and if the money is not set aside they are closed or bought out as Jennings was when they did not pay Allen for the compound. In some cases a company may need several lisences to produce a cam even it they have other patents of their own.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Lonewolf92c, take some good advice and stay away from personal attacks on this and any other forum. Calling me a Rambo wannabe is gonna get my attention real quick. I see that you are a member of Team Turbo Nock. Better e-mail Nick Snook and get the skinny from him about me before you get yourself in WAY over your head.
As for the "cute headband" comment .......The picture in my avatar was taken in Vietnam in 1969 at Special Forces Camp B50. I WAS a Green Beret on an intelligence gathering team that conducted long range reconnaissance patrols on the other side of the border in Cambodia. The nature of our missions precluded the possibility of wearing a steel pot and the jungle heat would have turned it into an oven anyway. Since I have blonde hair a green bandana was the only way for me to go. For all I know Sylvester Stallone got the idea from me since I was 8 to10 years ahead of his movie, except I didn`t leave the tail of the bandana hanging down like he did in the movie. Catches on all the wait-a-minute vines and you spend your time dressing your head dressing instead of fighting a war. Your " weekend warrior" friends may have to go fight another foreign war very soon so throwing mud at them is going to get you more bad press. In short Lonewolf 92c, you may have stepped on your D***.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

*Good Morning to all...*

Man alive, a fellow goes to bed and wakes up to a bunch of bullsh*t and lies yet again...

deadx, If you would be so kind as to personally email me your source of this information please.

When information like this is posted on a public message board, I feel I/we have the right to investigate the said rumor straight from YOUR source.

Please email me any of the information that you have on this topic at [email protected]


BTW, They knew they were going to build a dual cam Patriot back in July 2002 but they didn't release the information to the public until they relased the 2003 line... Make sense? 

I guess if you're in the know you're in the know...

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter, check your mail box. Thanks for jumping in.


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*Life is funny*



deadx said:


> *Lonewolf92c, take some good advice and stay away from personal attacks on this and any other forum. Calling me a Rambo wannabe is gonna get my attention real quick. I see that you are a member of Team Turbo Nock. Better e-mail Nick Snook and get the skinny from him about me before you get yourself in WAY over your head.
> As for the "cute headband" comment .......The picture in my avatar was taken in Vietnam in 1969 at Special Forces Camp B50. I WAS a Green Beret on an intelligence gathering team that conducted long range reconnaissance patrols on the other side of the border in Cambodia. The nature of our missions precluded the possibility of wearing a steel pot and the jungle heat would have turned it into an oven anyway. Since I have blonde hair a green bandana was the only way for me to go. For all I know Sylvester Stallone got the idea from me since I was 8 to10 years ahead of his movie, except I didn`t leave the tail of the bandana hanging down like he did in the movie. Catches on all the wait-a-minute vines and you spend your time dressing your head dressing instead of fighting a war. Your " weekend warrior" friends may have to go fight another foreign war very soon so throwing mud at them is going to get you more bad press. In short Lonewolf 92c, you may have stepped on your D***. *


Hey deadx, 

I'm gonna say a couple of things, then I'm going into silent mode. 

1) YOU WILL NEVER her me talking bad about any service members in time of war or peace. Weekend warriors provide a valuable line of defense to this country at great sacrifice to their own personal and professional lives. I have worn a uniform and thus have the utmost respect. I will admit that they are a fun target when the 'heat is off' because some or most don't seem to take it as serious as some of us regulars.

2) As somewhat of a student of Vietnam and having a father that served 2 tours, I am very familiar with the area and environment. I am also aware of what your type of mission was for and how it affected the soldiers involved. For what you did in the in of duty and for your country you have my full support and my unwavering respect and thank you.

3) Yes I shoot TurboNocks, but I don't need Nick to advise me on my conversations. He has nothing to do with this conversation.

4) Please don't mistake my stated respect for your sevice to your country for anything other than that. You should be careful in what you assume. Just because someone may be a couple years younger than you or didn't participiate next to you that they don't have certain life skills that allow them to 'yalk the talk' and 'walk the walk'. There's a phrase you will understand. I am never fearful of stepping up and seeing how the bodies lay at the end. YOU need to remember that as you go through life. Me and my D##@ feel totally safe and without tread marks.

Now all personal attacks aside. And if I started them, then I will be the man and apologize first. 

Your probably the kind of guy I would like if we met in person. Only the gods know!
But, on this issue as it relates to BowTech 'scuttlebutt' your dead wrong dude! This is just like the press talking about 'unnamed sources'. 

Unnamed sources = crap I heard/made up!

If you have valuable scoop that can help the archery community then you are doing us a service bringing it, no matter how painful. But, you lose all credibility if you fail to substantiate it with further sources or documentation.

Provide your source and we will shower you with thank you's and I'm sorry's! Other wise...see ya FNG


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

almost double posted


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Lonewolf, Now we are walkin` the walk. Thanks for the words and tell your Dad he has my admiration for raising a respectful son and fellow warrior. I didn`t assume anything other than what I was told and it may have stirred a hornets nest but that was unintended.I am aware that the road to hell is paved with good intentions so I apologize to any BowTech shooters who took my posts as a personal attack on their weapon of choice and I have said as much in an e-mail to BowTech shooter.I am tired of the moronic posts by others that bash manufacturers products knowing full well they are going to get a reaction to their immaturity. If my posts are read carefully anyone can see that I was not attacking the BowTech line just passing along info that shocked me and I wondered if it was known by others. I will be at the NFAA Indoor Nationals at KC competing in the pro division.Stop by and introduce yourself and maybe you MIGHT like me. My name is Steve Boylan.
FNG....you are killin` me LOL! Shoot straight


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*Damn glad to meet you!*

No worries Deadx..I might shoot pro division too, but will be there nonetheless. Too much, probably since our club is hosting and we have set-up/tear down duties. 

See ya there!


Glad to meet you Steve..my name is Bill Pisechko.


Semper Fi brother..


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Gov't*

We sound like our government......CIA.........FBI........NSA..........EVEN the IRS.....and the SS.......not to mention ..............KKK or the MA(Morons Anonymous)..........information, disinformation and dis dis information counter terrorism and counter counter terorism with clones all over the place........matbe it is JFK.......giving out information to Elvis telephaticaly getting from the aliens and transfroming it into inter galactic talk to Mr. Spock!!!!!!!!! But to keep it going,I am talking to my lamp(there may be a bug in it) I heard from an excellent source that Bowtech owes no body nothing(how would a bank allow them a loan if they had HUGE OUTSTANDING DEBT) and that nobody is buying them out......wait a second .........I found it an electronic bug hidden in my under wear!!!!!!...............Now I can say it........PSE may copy some of Bowtech designs owing them money!!!!!!..........hold on........I am getting another message from my glasses......they are hummimg............I will have to get back to you...........my pet ferret just ran out with a piece of paper and went under the house..........maybe there is a MOLE he is giving it to........be back later..........got to find the mole!!!!!!!!!!Before the Russians attack and I have to hide under my computer desk........when the nuke goes off!!!!!!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Lonewolf92c.....Bill, glad to make your acquaintance. You have my thanks for the job your club has taken on at the Nationals. It was well done last year. See you there hopefully....Semper Fi indeed Brother!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Too funny!*

Well, this is the first time I have read this thread and now all I can do is...
ROTFLMAO 
You guys crack me up!


Sag.


----------



## conquestshooter (Nov 2, 2002)

i wouldn't give pse 600,000 for anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

OK, puttin` this thread to rest. Just got word from TechMan that BowTech is perfectly solvent, doesn`t owe any money to PSE, and is most definitely NOT in trouble. Looks like my reliable source had some bad information. AND, I made a bunch of new friends! Ain`t life on the boards grand!!!!! : )


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll bet lesson learned!
People here want only to hear guaranteed truth, heresay isn't worth a damn here.
I respect a man who admits he wasn't accurate, not bad for a jarhead!

We could probably get along...if you'd just change that picture!

Good luck.
Jon


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

jonnybow, sorry dude, Special Forces ia an unassigned unit in the U.S.Army. What`s wrong with the Avatar?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Ahh, I misunderstood. I thought you were a Marine, sorry!!

Nothing "wrong" with the picture, just would rather see your target bow in your hand or a nice hunting bow with a harvested animal is all.

I'm a bit younger than you but have seen a bit myself in terms of "police actions". Getting ready to retire actually.

Shoot straight.
Jon


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks Deadx

I hope you can understand why some of us get a little touchy about these things.

If you are coming to the winter nationals look me up.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

jonnybow, no problem.My son was a FAST Marine( Fleet security Team).Must be nice to nearly have it all behind you now.World Police Officer SUCKS big time.We should leave these non- republics to stew in their own sauce.
I will show this Avatar for awhile and then when I have my picture taken on the winner`s podium at Vegas this year I will avatar that! Hey, it could happen!!!
Shoot straight yourself friend


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Aussie-guy, I`m a little tapped out on entry fee money right now because I am entered in all 3 of the big indoor shoots but if I can swing it I would really like to shoot the Winter Nationals.See you there if I can , if not, shoot straight and have a good time with "the foam in Arizone". Ha! I just made that up.Can you tell?....Oh man, I kill me!


----------



## jim36 (Oct 20, 2002)

600k is diddly to a company that size. But to me it would kill me 6 times over.


----------



## jim36 (Oct 20, 2002)

600k is diddly to a company that size. But to me it would kill me 6 times over.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well spoken stash >>> asking for verification is much different than 
all the such and such and so and so stuff
i usually ignore most of that kind of stuff myself i get tired of all the griping and and arguing back and forth....just gets old so fast.
we are supposed to be adults and talk about things wothout acting like that i know how people are i have worked in the public for 15 years and your tolerance goes way down real fast for it all
personally i come to this board to get away from the everyday crap......


----------



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

I have heard for a couple of years now that Bowtech was in a financial pinch and now that rumor is squashed, darn. It doesn't matter to me if they are or not. Rumors are the spice of life. It gives us something to gossip about. I shot all of their bows at the show and didn't find one that impressed me enough to order. I did like the AR though and ordered those. PSE owns AR, they also bought the Browning line, maybe they want a monopoly on the archery industry. If you make a bow that cuts into their market, do it and they will buy you.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I've been following this thread since it started with some interest and quite a few grins. Just when it started to get good.... everyone kissed and made up!  
Glad to see it!
oh... btw... I like DeadX's avitar. 

Y'all be good... don't make me come over there!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Rumors*

Ok Everybody likes and wants rumors......how about these.......
Fred Bear Bowhunting Go..........will buy Bowtech out
Champion Bows will take the archery world, buy Storm!!!!
PSE will buy CSS.......making it PSSCE!!!!!
Scott wil merge with Customw/ Renegade&Eastonwith WoodsWise with Matthews and Extreme....called...S.C.R.E.W.M.E.


----------



## camohunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Has anyone had the chance to shoot the AR34, or 37? Just wondering. I've heard they are a sweet shootin bow.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Humor*

No one out there with sense of humor? I am not serious.......but I AM DELIRIOUS!!!!HA HA HE HE!!!!!!


----------

